
For the Most Vulnerable, California Blackouts ‘Can Be Life or Death’ - ncarroll
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/10/us/california-power-outage.html
======
ncarroll
I am curious how others here who depend on medical equipment in their every
day lives are preparing for blackout events?

